
Apache Log4j Audit 1.0.0 released - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201806.mbox/%3Ccc23d4aa-8621-0d31-8019-2f31de65e63e%40apache.org%3E
======
based2
[http://logging.apache.org/log4j-audit/log4j-audit-1.0.0/](http://logging.apache.org/log4j-audit/log4j-audit-1.0.0/)

